# How old are you?



## Pigwooly (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm curious how people's ages break down around here. I figured I'm on the upper end of the age spectrum here (mid 20's) but I've recently found that there are some much older people here, which is awesome. Feel free to vote anonymously if you don't want to reveal your age.


----------



## Samutz (Oct 19, 2007)

First to vote on the 21-24 group. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yay for legal drinking.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 19, 2007)

43... hey, at least I'm not in the last bracket.
Yep, older'n dirt... pretty much...


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 19, 2007)

5


----------



## JPH (Oct 19, 2007)

I already started a similiar thread last year >

Boy did I sound like a pedophile in my topic post!

Anyways, I'm 14. High School...what a shithole...

Edit - where's the bracket: "Old Bastard" at?


----------



## MC DUI (Oct 19, 2007)

I think this has been done a few times before. For the record I'm 26.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 19, 2007)

14

who here is in their forty's??!!!


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> 14
> 
> who here is in their forty's??!!!


Your sig creator is... but I'm not the oldest one around here... There is another...


----------



## JPH (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> 14
> 
> who here is in their forty's??!!!




Good ol' mthrnite!

The kind feller who made your signature!

--
Edit - sorry, mthrnite, ol' chap. 

Hadn't seen you replied.

Someone...older, than you?
May I ask whom?


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> 14
> 
> who here is in their forty's??!!!


Not to be rude, but it definately shows.

Anyways, I turned 22 on October 3rd.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm 21. Still pretty young


----------



## JPH (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Oct 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 14
> ...



If you've got nothing nice to say, don't say it at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You were this age once, and you talk about how immature and trolling 14 years olds are.

Ye can't blame us fer bein' a little, er, immature, now can you?


----------



## Rayder (Oct 19, 2007)

39


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Oct 19 2007 said:
> ...


Dude, he created a thread asking if downloading games was illegal.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  THAT'S why I said it shows.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 19, 2007)

27 here !


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Oct 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 14
> ...


You're 22? I had you pegged for 16 for some reason.. Oh well, just shows ta go ya. Happy Birthday!


----------



## bfoos (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm 33. 34 in a few months.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Oct 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 18 2007 said:
> ...



some random things i want to say

1. I don't like you (creepy sig)
2. I could not find "downloading games was illegal" on the Nintendo website
3. yea, it was on the Nintendo website, I just over looked it


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Oct 19 2007 said:
> ...


What does that have to do with anything? OBVIOUSLY downloading games is illegal. 

And thanks, mom.


----------



## science (Oct 19, 2007)

I voted for 17, even thought I turn 17 in three months


----------



## superkrm (Oct 19, 2007)

26 years young


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 19, 2007)

Hiratai said:


> sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> > Hiratai said:
> ...



I have a older pirate brother who use to spew BS all the time about how it was legal so... no, it was not OBVIOUS!


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 19, 2007)

sonicslasher said:


> Hiratai said:
> 
> 
> > sonicslasher said:
> ...


Bin Laden spreads shit that killing people is right. So i guess I'll make a thread and ask.

Do you know the definition of OBVIOUS> Also, you contradicted yourself.


----------



## MC DUI (Oct 19, 2007)

Chill out guys, no more flaming.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> Chill out guys, no more flaming.




he started it.


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 19, 2007)

My driver's license says I'm 31, but I must be at least 50 by now.  Most of my titanium skeletal structure is only a few years old though.  That should last a while.  I guess I have that going for me.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 19, 2007)

16. Seems to be below the average...


----------



## moozxy (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm 17.


----------



## zombielove (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm 24 and three quarters, but I feel as old as mthrnite.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm 24 ...


----------



## Tylon (Oct 19, 2007)

I am 14.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 19, 2007)

14 here.

people always think I'm older :S


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm 16


----------



## hankchill (Oct 19, 2007)

I am as old as I want to be


----------



## legendofphil (Oct 19, 2007)

23 ATM, but 24 a week tomorrow, I want cake god damn it.


----------



## Jax (Oct 19, 2007)

19, turnin 20 in January!


----------



## Smuff (Oct 19, 2007)

I am approaching the dreaded *40* at the beginning of December


----------



## TaMs (Oct 19, 2007)

17


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 19, 2007)

20 here!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm 26 which is 4 years until I'm officially past it soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had so much going for me.


----------



## Neme (Oct 19, 2007)

28


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 19, 2007)

26, like veho and hadrian.

Our generation was doing pretty good until Britney Spears started to mess her life up. Thank god Alonso is making us look great. Go 1981!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> 26, like veho.
> 
> Our generation was doing pretty good until Britney Spears started to mess her life up. Thank god Alonso is making us look great. Go 1981!


W00t!! Niiiiiighttteeeeen eiiiightttyy ooooone!

A damn fine year, though erm didn't Lennon die that year?


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> I am as old as I want to be



I would be you are my age Hank =) 26?, do you want to be 26?

How old lag is?, mmm, lets use some logic, if he appeared in the first Megaman game, then he is 25....


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 19, 2007)

Can I take 20 years away from my age?


----------



## square (Oct 19, 2007)

25 going on 35, and wow I never realized that 25 was old here! As I look at the results


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 20, 2007)

Im 14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And to make it clear, im a girl xD


----------



## squeaks (Oct 20, 2007)

Just turned 25 here.


----------



## PikaPika (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> 14 here.
> 
> people always think I'm older :S



I'm 14 too, and I have the same problem! I've had people think I was 16 before!


----------



## toenailed (Oct 20, 2007)

i'm 17


----------



## LokusT (Oct 20, 2007)

28


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 20, 2007)

13, people mistake me for a 15-16 year old because I am 6 foot


----------



## Switchy (Oct 21, 2007)

22 FTW!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2007)

27! ^__^


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 21, 2007)

16 here. Everyone says I look 14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . That will come in useful in later life though


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> 13, people mistake me for a 15-16 year old because I am 6 foot


You have 6 feet?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm 13, and its past my bedtime


----------



## flai (Oct 21, 2007)

15 fo me biatch


----------



## Spikey (Oct 21, 2007)

19 here, unfortunately people always say I look younger...


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> 16 here. Everyone says I look 14
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not when you're banging a chick.


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 21, 2007)

Looking 2 years younger I mean


----------



## silverspoon (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## Cairpre (Oct 21, 2007)

21 here.  Surprised that I'm in the majority!


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> 13, people mistake me for a 15-16 year old because I am 6 foot



I'm 15, 6 feet and people think I'm 20 or something.  Wth.


----------



## nexus7412369 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am OVER 9000!!!!! 

13 here.


----------



## beedog19 (Oct 21, 2007)

21 here. Hurray for legal drinking!


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 21, 2007)

im 15 nuf said.


----------



## hankchill (Oct 21, 2007)

Man all you youngen's are flooding GBAtemp


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> Man all you youngen's are flooding GBAtemp


yes the youngen's due seem to be taking over.............except i think some brain cells skipped some of them in there generation.


----------



## Issac (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm old enough to have seen what? 2? 3? maybe even 4 topics like this before? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh so soon 20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (that means im 19 now.... just so you know... or wait.. does 48 come before 20?)


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 21, 2007)

wow, lotta 20-30 year olds..

the only good thing I can really find usful about my height is frikin owning in football!!! blitz all day beyach!!


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 21, 2007)

I am 13. No joke.


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> I am 13. No joke.


ew.........


----------



## Soopy (Oct 22, 2007)

19 all the way...yo


----------



## Nero (Oct 22, 2007)

Old enough to work.

Or: 2 to the power of 8 then divided by 16 = ???


----------



## cubin' (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(gigermunit @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(salamence502 @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I am 13. No joke.
> ...



you're only 2 years older than him....ew?


----------



## robi (Oct 22, 2007)

21. 

This is no time to feel old!


----------



## imyourxpan (Oct 22, 2007)

18 here.


----------



## NakedWrstlr (Oct 22, 2007)

18 here


----------



## SaltyDog (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> 43... hey, at least I'm not in the last bracket.
> Yep, older'n dirt... pretty much...


Technically you are the last bracket since no-one else is brave enough to click it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k
BTW: 26 here.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Oct 22, 2007)

27....but the girls think I'm 25....and I'm gonna keep it that way for as long as I can.


----------



## omarroms (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm 19, The mystery of my age is now known, so what are you going to do with that information now?


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(omarroms @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> I'm 19, The mystery of my age is now know, so what are you going to do with that information now?



he's collecting it for google.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(omarroms @ Oct 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 19, The mystery of my age is now know, so what are you going to do with that information now?
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I must.. Control... Self... mus...t.... Control.. Self... Must.. Not... Age... Tell... Google... Cookie... Google!!! .... 13... Google..Must..Age..Tell...Not.. 


Oh fuck it , I'm 13 >.>


----------



## Sjaool (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm 40 and Dutch... does that count too?


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Sjaool @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> I'm 40 and Dutch... does that count too?


----------



## BadAnimal (Oct 22, 2007)

Darn, out of 172 votes, I am only 1 of 2 that is 45 or older.


----------



## superkris (Oct 22, 2007)

And I tought I was still young at 29...
This topic made me sad


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Sjaool @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> I'm 40 and Dutch... does that count too?



no
dutch people don't count


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Oct 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 26, like veho.
> ...



Who cares, look who is from that year too: Adriana Lima!








_*last call for Mr. man, I repeat, las call for Mr. LAG man to state his age on this thread*_


----------



## heyyouguys (Oct 23, 2007)

36 and could care less


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 23, 2007)

22

I feel like I'm hanging around a bunch of 12 year olds though...damn Nintendo systems.  I'm married too (honest).


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2007)

15! OH COME ON YA LIL 12 YEAR OLDS! WE KNOW YOU"RE ON HERE!


----------

